

Submit to HN: Whispero - rayhano
http://whispero.com

======
rayhano
A friend has created this and is nervous about feedback. It is, however,
fantastic to spread interesting, secret gossip or share information. Please
try it out and feed back.

------
rman666
turkeys love candy

~~~
rayhano
Is there a notification system to see if the whisper has developed?

